# Solved: Which Anti-Virus Program?



## Killazys (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm gathering some more information on these ones, as they seem to be the best out of the whole crop.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't forget AVG free!


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

I had Trendmicro for about four years and when I was to renew I found it would cost 50. for 2007 and the reviews were nothing like the past versions, I tried another three anti-virus software and found that Nod32 was the deal. Haven't got any baddies and It's almost like it's not there, and I paid far less.


----------



## Steroids (May 12, 2006)

i would go with bitdefender, it is simple, it is VERY good, and trend is a huge program in your back ground, bit defender is def not as big of a program, and is in my opion better, when you allow something on the firewall, it is allowed on bit, but on trend it will keep blocking on somethings, some not... for the other two, never used em


----------



## Killazys (Feb 9, 2007)

I need more people! Lol..


----------



## davidjt52 (May 19, 2007)

I've used PCCillin for a number of years and have generally been very pleased with its performance. I'm a software developer and use a variety of development environments, thus stressing any normal AV system. Norton is notorious for interfering with everything, McAfee the same, and my wife (then girlfriend) was using PCCillin. I tried it and it worked great, even with all my other stuff in the way. Only once did I have to resort to Norton because of an update to MSVisualStudio2003. It conflicted with PCCillin. However, subsequent updates fixed the issue and I returned, happily, to PCCillin. Been with it ever since and am currently using it on a number of OS platforms including XPProSP2, Server2000, Server 2003, and my current primary development platform, Windows Vista Ultimate (yes, I took the plunge - best move I've made so far - very pleased with it - and I know this is probably blasphemous but it's true). PCCillin works great on all of these. It's easy to configure, too, and seems relatively intelligent as far punching holes in the firewall automagically.

Hope this helps.
Dave T


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Try AVG free...or buy the paid version. I like the free one, because there is no way I could afford to pay those guys $50+ each year. I prefer to donate anyway...I'm usually pretty good about doing it, and that way I can pay an affordable amount.

Hope that helps....






Also try: SpyBot, Ad-Aware (lavasoft has a paid version too), and Firefox (with NoScript and Ad-Block Plus add-ons)....all help keep your computer safe!!


----------



## Killazys (Feb 9, 2007)

Everything's tied so far!


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

NOD32 ftw


----------



## j-mcallister (Oct 6, 2006)

Farmgirl22 said:


> Try AVG free...or buy the paid version. I like the free one, because there is no way I could afford to pay those guys $50+ each year. I prefer to donate anyway...I'm usually pretty good about doing it, and that way I can pay an affordable amount.
> 
> Hope that helps....
> 
> Also try: SpyBot, Ad-Aware (lavasoft has a paid version too), and Firefox (with NoScript and Ad-Block Plus add-ons)....all help keep your computer safe!!


I couldn't agree more ! AVG is a brill anti-virus program and i have it installed on all my friends pcs that i look at. tho Farmgirl is right u need more than a gd AV these days and i have everything she has stated along with ccleaner and spyware blaster


----------



## Killazys (Feb 9, 2007)

I just noticed that there is so much anime influence in our culture! NOD32 seems to be the best choice so far..


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

NOD32 is one of the best, though your forgot AVG Free and Avast's Home Edition.


----------



## durant125 (Aug 15, 2004)

Check out these sites.
http://www.consumersearch.com/www/software/antivirus-software/
http://tech.cybernetnews.com/2006/09/04/and-the-best-antivirus-is/
That is why I say NOD32 for paid and AOL Active Virus Shield for free. Active virus may lack in other departments but its virus detection is superb.


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

Nod32 all the way for me


----------



## Killazys (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow... so many for NOD32! I'm sorry but I'll have to revise the poll.. starting new thread. My father won't settle for something with a complicated user interface 

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/579496-new-anti-virus-program.html

That's the link. Closing this one.


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

Nod32 complicated????

OK, suppose I should justify that! Nod32 IMO is simplicity itself - once installed (easy), you don't really need to touch the settings. Just let it do its thing, it'll pop up an info bubble a couple of times a day to let you know it's been updated. That's it! When it detects a virus, the popup is clear and easy to understand. You really won't need to touch the settings - ever! (except maybe when you renew, but I can't be sure on that as I'm still within my first 2 years with it)


----------



## Killazys (Feb 9, 2007)

Hm.


----------

